# Researchers criticise study claiming e-cigarettes may lower chances of successfully quitting



## Alex (16/1/16)

*




*
*Researchers criticise study claiming e-cigarettes may lower chances of successfully quitting *
News report
15 January 2016
Cancer Research UK




Image via Wikimedia Commons under CC-BY-2.0
A new US study claims that smokers who don’t use e-cigarettes are more likely to quit smoking than those who use them.

“Despite being wide-ranging the paper's conclusions are tentative and sometimes incorrect.” -_ Professor Linda Bauld, Cancer Research UK_

But experts have been quick to point out the numerous limitations of the study, with the conclusions being at best preliminary or at worst “grossly misleading” according to Professor Peter Hajek, Director of the Tobacco Dependence Research Unit, Queen Mary University of London.

Researchers from the University of California, San Francisco, reviewed the findings of 38 e-cigarette use studies from around the world and concluded that smokers who use the “vaping” devices were 28 per cent less likely to successfully give up smoking tobacco compared to those not using e-cigarettes.

The contested results are in direct conflict with many of the claims made by tobacco-control scientists and advocates, as well as previous reviews that suggest e-cigarettes are safer than conventional tobacco cigarettes and may lead to cessation.

“The irony is that quitting smoking is one of the main reasons both adults and kids use e-cigarettes, but the overall effect is less, not more, quitting,” co-author Stanton Glantz said in a statement issued by the university.

“While there is no question that a puff on an e-cigarette is less dangerous than a puff on a conventional cigarette, the most dangerous thing about e-cigarettes is that they keep people smoking conventional cigarettes.”

However, Professor Linda Bauld, Cancer Research UK’s prevention champion, said: “Despite being wide-ranging the paper's conclusions are tentative and sometimes incorrect.”

She went on to explain that the studies included in the review were too different in design to directly compare and many don't include adequate measures of use or cessation.

Further, some of the devices they included are no longer available on the market, some relevant literature is excluded and the way some of the studies are set up means they miss the people who have succeeded in quitting using e-cigarettes.

“We should be very cautious about assuming that this review tells us that e-cigarettes don't help smokers quit. Other evidence suggests they do - and this is particularly relevant for the UK where smoking rates have continued to decrease as e-cigarette use has increased,” she concluded.

*References*

Kalkhoran, S. Glantz, SA. "E-Cigarettes And Smoking Cessation In Real-World And Clinical Settings: A Systematic Review And Meta-Analysis". N.p., 2016. Web. 15 Jan. 2016. DOI:10.1016/S2213-2600(15)00521-4
source: http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...es-may-lower-chances-of-successfully-quitting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH (16/1/16)

Why am I not surprised
Dave


----------



## kev mac (17/1/16)

Alex said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact #1: I was a heavy smoker for over 47yrs.
Fact#2: relapsed every time after attempts at quitting even after as long as 2yrs.I never lost the urge.
Fact#3: After starting vapeing almost 2 yrs.ago ,I had the easiest time quitting w/o any urge to smoke.(to me this is crucial)
Fact #4: All the people leading these studies have their heads up their asses!
P.S. Visited my Cardiologist this past week and she thinks things look good enough to cut my check ups from every 6mo.to 9mo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar (17/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/1/16)

Yet another stupid study said:


> “While there is no question that a puff on an e-cigarette is less dangerous than a puff on a conventional cigarette, the most dangerous thing about e-cigarettes is that they keep people smoking conventional cigarettes.”



Let me think about this one.... When I started vaping I was a dual user for about 3 months, so I vaped to reduce my analog intake.
Now that I only vape, does this mean I'm still supposed to buy a pack of smokes a day to support my vaping addiction? Makes perfect sense. Be Right Back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (17/1/16)

I am still failing to understand that even after the conclusions reached by the likes of Cancer Research, ASH, and the NHS in UK, who have no financial interest in tobacco or E-cigs, we are still having to endure badly and inaccurate findings such as the report mentioned. I smell a rat somewhere. I think Douglas Adams got it right: Anyone who shows an interest in being a politician should be barred from being one immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

kev mac said:


> Fact #1: I was a heavy smoker for over 47yrs.
> Fact#2: relapsed every time after attempts at quitting even after as long as 2yrs.I never lost the urge.
> Fact#3: After starting vapeing almost 2 yrs.ago ,I had the easiest time quitting w/o any urge to smoke.(to me this is crucial)
> Fact #4: All the people leading these studies have their heads up their asses!
> P.S. Visited my Cardiologist this past week and she thinks things look good enough to cut my check ups from every 6mo.to 9mo.



Fabulous @kev mac 
Very happy for you on the feedback from the cardiologist!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

